# RUMOR - Nintendo might be working on 3DS Lite



## Valwin (Jan 4, 2012)

> An article in Nikkei Trendy claims that work is underway now. *Expect a thinner system with better battery life, and perhaps a bit of performance enhancement when it comes to speeding up the menu transitions and things like that. *
> 
> We all knew it was a matter of 'when' and not 'if'. Could it really be going on right now?


Source 1​Source​Source Jap ​


----------



## HaniKazmi (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm sure Nintendo are always working on a redesign. Doesnt mean its coming out anytime soon though.


----------



## NatureMade (Jan 4, 2012)

*Facepalm* I'm gonna go ahead and assume it's false. Nintendo said they would not be pushing a new iteration anytime soon...


----------



## chris888222 (Jan 4, 2012)

I personally don't believe it's true. It could just be 'speculations' from the Nikkei magazine and not an actual announcement.

Although I *do* believe a redesign is in the making.


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 4, 2012)

Im going to go ahead and assume that its true, given that the DS had 4 revisions, Nintendo has also released a "slider pad" which need worked into the new design of the 3DS, and the fact that Nintendo rumored this back in November. 

When these new 3DSs drop, ill start saving the monies.


----------



## Forstride (Jan 4, 2012)

>thinner design

It's already pretty thin, how much more does it need to be until you can't even hold the console without getting hand cramps?


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jan 4, 2012)

lol the acticle reads


> to increase the sales of the 3DS a thinner & faster Lite version *MAY* be developed


----------



## chris888222 (Jan 4, 2012)

TDWP FTW said:


> >thinner design
> 
> It's already pretty thin, how much more does it need to be until you can't even hold the console without getting hand cramps?


And a second circle pad?

The original is already somewhat as thin as the DS Lite.


----------



## insidexdeath (Jan 4, 2012)

I agree. I don't think it's going to be comfortable if it gets any slimmer.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jan 4, 2012)

insidexdeath said:


> I agree. I don't think it's going to be comfortable if it gets any slimmer.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jan 4, 2012)

I want dual analog sticks, improved 3D technology, MUCH better battery life, improved camera's and performance.


----------



## Erdnaxela (Jan 4, 2012)

So, they want to have 2006 sales again.
3DS lite + Animal Crossing + Pokémon = 600k sales the christmas week?


----------



## impizkit (Jan 4, 2012)

Erdnaxela said:


> So, they want to have 2006 sales again.
> 3DS lite + Animal Crossing + Pokémon = 600k sales the christmas week?


Agreed. It only makes sense for a redesign. Too many people, like myself are waiting before they purchase for just this reason. I was the same with the DS. My first and only is the DS Lite.


----------



## frogboy (Jan 4, 2012)

Alan John said:


> improved 3D technology


I don't think they'd do that for a simple revision.


----------



## insidexdeath (Jan 4, 2012)

Sora de Eclaune said:


> insidexdeath said:
> 
> 
> > I agree. I don't think it's going to be comfortable if it gets any slimmer.


----------



## insidexdeath (Jan 4, 2012)

Besides, this is not officially announced by Nintendo plus they did say we're not going to see a redesign for a while.


----------



## rehevkor (Jan 4, 2012)

I reckon a 3DSXL is a little more likely at this point. Plenty of room for an extra cirlce pad.


----------



## jrk190 (Jan 4, 2012)

To be honest, I'll be pretty mad if a 3DS Lite comes out. I just got my 3DS, so now I wasted my money on a product that was just upgraded. Maybe Nintendo will offer a service to people who just bought the 3DS and allow them to send it in for a new 3DS. I'm rambling, but still, it angers me...


----------



## Thesolcity (Jan 4, 2012)

If anything make it bigger.


----------



## jrk190 (Jan 4, 2012)

Alan John said:


> I want dual analog sticks, improved 3D technology, MUCH better battery life, improved camera's and performance.


I totally agree with this, with the exception of the sticks. I'm sure that the battery and speed of the system would be enhanced, but I'm not sure about the cameras. I would appreciate an added quality in pictures, since the megapixel count is pretty low.


----------



## impizkit (Jan 4, 2012)

I could care less about the cameras. I dont even want/care for 3D. I personally think its a fad(cyclical) that is going to make MANY kids lose their depth perception from constant movies and this device, but thats a different subject.


----------



## rt141 (Jan 4, 2012)

The article says "working on" not "preparing to release" they can work on a redisign all the time they want, doesn't mean it's coming any time soon.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jan 4, 2012)

Thesolcity said:


> If anything make it bigger.


I'd honestly like it bigger, rather than thinner. I get cramps from playing it too long, especially playing Super Mario Land.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jan 4, 2012)

Slimmer?* I WANT A SECOND DAMN CIRCLE PAD BUILT IN.* Not something slimmer. At least the shitty battery life is being acknowledged by Nintendo. Hopefully we will see this redesign next year in the summer.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Jan 4, 2012)

Nintendo is always working on something. That doesn't mean its coming out anytime soon.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jan 4, 2012)

not anytime this year. maybe 2013 but not 2012, too early. as said above, its a continuous development effort but not finding fault in the current 3ds.
maybe they should use the 10x more power li batteries that charge 10x faster


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Jan 4, 2012)

Rock Raiyu said:


> I'd honestly like it bigger, rather than thinner. I get cramps from playing it too long, especially playing Super Mario Land.


Get Nyko battery pack. It really works


----------



## Gh0sti (Jan 4, 2012)

i think either at tokyo show or E3 they are going to show off the new lite version of 3DS give us a release date and also the Wii U excitement and also some new games to expect for both systems


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jan 4, 2012)

darkicecrystal said:


> Rock Raiyu said:
> 
> 
> > I'd honestly like it bigger, rather than thinner. I get cramps from playing it too long, especially playing Super Mario Land.
> ...


I honestly would but then I wouldn't be able to use my cases.   I'd like it thicker and longer though. Like a DSi XL so I have some breathing room.


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 4, 2012)

This isn't rumor this is speculation, I could quote a link from our own 3DS section about what someone thinks Nintendo should do and it'll be pretty much as accurate as this.


----------



## kthnxshwn (Jan 4, 2012)

Besides Monster Hunter, when are you going to use a second analog stick? The Gamecube, Wii, and N64 utilize one.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jan 4, 2012)

I hope it's true, I guess it's time my DS family of 4 got a 5th member.

*DS Collector*


----------



## impizkit (Jan 4, 2012)

SamAsh07 said:


> I hope it's true, I guess it's time my DS family of 4 got a 5th member.
> 
> *DS Collector*


DS, DSLite, DSi, DSi XL and 3DS. Which are you missing?


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jan 4, 2012)

impizkit said:


> SamAsh07 said:
> 
> 
> > I hope it's true, I guess it's time my DS family of 4 got a 5th member.
> ...


I knew this was coming, I never bothered with DSi XL, it's just a DSi but only bigger.


----------



## impizkit (Jan 4, 2012)

That makes sense. I only have a DSLite. Soon to possibly be a 3DS Lite, or whatever they will call it.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jan 4, 2012)

impizkit said:


> That makes sense. I only have a DSLite. Soon to possibly be a 3DS Lite, or whatever they will call it.


No 3DS!? 

Well the neighbour of my DS family is quite small (Just one PSP 2k Lol, will look up a Vita to atleast make a couple)


----------



## boktor666 (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm gonna go ahead and put this under the tag: Rumor.. or even in NotgonnahappenVillage.

Besides, how much thinner can they make it ?


----------



## iggloovortex (Jan 4, 2012)

Erdnaxela said:


> So, they want to have 2006 sales again.
> 3DS lite + Animal Crossing + Pokémon = 600k sales the christmas week?


Ah i remember that time, thats when i bought my DS Lite and Pokémon Diamond. . . I loved that Lite. . .


----------



## yuyuyup (Jan 4, 2012)

3DS lite aint happening period


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 4, 2012)

kthnxshwn said:


> Besides Monster Hunter, when are you going to use a second analog stick? The *Gamecube*, *Wii*, and N64 utilize one.













So, now that we have *that *out of the way...


----------



## kthnxshwn (Jan 4, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> kthnxshwn said:
> 
> 
> > Besides Monster Hunter, when are you going to use a second analog stick? The *Gamecube*, *Wii*, and N64 utilize one.
> ...


Please reread my post; I said utilize - not have One was solely used for changing camera angles and the other is a classic controller. C'mon now, you're better than that.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 4, 2012)

You're not going to wriggle out of this one - changing camera angles is just as good of a "use" as any other. The classic controller isn't used just for WiiWare or Virtual Console - there are genuine Wii games compatible with it that utilize both sticks. As for the Gamecube, games for it used two sticks, the stock controller had two and they were not always for camera management.


----------



## kthnxshwn (Jan 4, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> You're not going to wriggle out of this one - changing camera angles is just as good of a "use" as any other. The classic controller isn't used just for WiiWare or Virtual Console - there are genuine Wii games compatible with it that utilize both sticks. As for the Gamecube, games for it used two sticks natively, and not always for camera management.


Name 3. There is no need to bulk up the 3DS even more for the ability to change camera angles - there's no need for it. I don't even know what wriggle means, but I'm assuming it means prove how idiotic it would be. Anyways, back to the original point. name 3 games that follow your criteria. Three well known games, but that's the only reason that could warrant adding a permanent analog stick to a device.


----------



## frogboy (Jan 4, 2012)

kthnxshwn said:


> There is no need to bulk up the 3DS even more for the ability to change camera angles - there's no need for it.


Does the term "FPS" ring a bell?


kthnxshwn said:


> I don't even know what wriggle means


Read the dictionary.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 4, 2012)

- Luigi Mansion (C-Stick was used to suck in ghosts, the Control Stick was used to walk around the mansion. A sequel is comming up for the 3DS).
- Super Smash Bros. Melee (Control Stick used to control the characters, C-Stick could be utilized to perform Smash Attacks).
- Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess (C-Stick used for fishing, among other things. Very handy).
- Every FPS in existence ever for both platforms (Kudos, Frogboy. I completely forgot about epic matches on GoldenEye on the Wii. Using the Classic Controller for that is actually uberpleasant).

I really don't feel like thinking of any more titles, those are from the top of my head.


----------



## impizkit (Jan 4, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> - Luigi Mansion (C-Stick was used to suck in ghosts, the Control Stick was used to walk around the mansion. A sequel is comming up for the 3DS).
> - Super Smash Bros. Melee (Control Stick used to control the characters, C-Stick could be utilized to perform Smash Attacks).
> - Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess (C-Stick used for fishing, among other things. Very handy).
> - Every FPS in existence ever for both platforms (Kudos, Frogboy. I completely forgot about epic matches on GoldenEye on the Wii. Using the Classic Controller for that is actually uberpleasant).
> ...


These tasks can all be done with other buttons.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 4, 2012)

This is speculation not a rumor (Nikkei Trendy ≠ Nikkei). Although it should be obvious to just about everyone that Nintendo will be releasing a 3DS redesign someday.

In the redesign, I would want,
- better cameras
- second circle pad and L2, R2 buttons just to support Circle Pad Pro games
- better battery life (but I doubt that's going to happen)



insidexdeath said:


> I doubt we'd see a redesign with a second circle pad since it's mandatory.


We will see a second circlepad in a redesign. Nintendo isn't going to redesign the Frankenstick every time they release a 3DS revision. Since the second circle pad add-on was released early in the 3DS's lifespan, we will see a lot of games that support it as a secondary control scheme. It makes no sense *not* to include it.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 4, 2012)

impizkit said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > - Luigi Mansion (C-Stick was used to suck in ghosts, the Control Stick was used to walk around the mansion. A sequel is comming up for the 3DS).
> ...


He asked for a few titles that warrant using two analog sticks at once and he recieved some. I also assure you that if you played Luigi Mansion, you would know that catching ghosts required manipulating both sticks.


----------



## kthnxshwn (Jan 4, 2012)

frogboy said:


> kthnxshwn said:
> 
> 
> > There is no need to bulk up the 3DS even more for the ability to change camera angles - there's no need for it.
> ...


You would play a FPS on a Nintendo console? Sad. Also, your attempts at insults or passive agression are just as such. 





Foxi4 said:


> - Luigi Mansion (C-Stick was used to suck in ghosts, the Control Stick was used to walk around the mansion. A sequel is comming up for the 3DS).
> - Super Smash Bros. Melee (Control Stick used to control the characters, C-Stick could be utilized to perform Smash Attacks).
> - Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess (C-Stick used for fishing, among other things. Very handy).
> - Every FPS in existence ever for both platforms (Kudos, Frogboy. I completely forgot about epic matches on GoldenEye on the Wii. Using the Classic Controller for that is actually uberpleasant).
> ...




Those titles you've listed did not NEED the second analog stick - at all. You'd have to find titles that solely relied on the second analog stick to function to warrant having an analog stick on the device at all times.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jan 4, 2012)

kthnxshwn said:


> Those titles you've listed did not NEED the second analog stick - at all. You'd have to find titles that solely relied on the second analog stick to function to warrant having an analog stick on the device at all times.


They still use both sticks.
Remember, your argument was Monster Hunter.
*The second circle pad in Monster Hunter is optional.*


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 4, 2012)

This is a clear case of denial - get yourself a Gamecube, buy a few games and then we'll talk whether two sticks are necessary or not. Start with Metroid Prime. I DARE you to finish that game without the stick. Launch a few games with the Classic Controller on the Wii too and compare your experiences with using the standard WiiMote setup and the twin stick setup.

I'll say it as plainly as I can - humans have two thumbs, and that is good enough reason to equip controllers and handhelds with two thumb sticks. Some games require only the shoulder buttons and the sticks to be the played.


----------



## chris888222 (Jan 4, 2012)

This is just pure speculation shit from NK Trendy.

Anyway to those who complained about the 3DS blah blah, you are not forced to buy it in the first place. I'm angry as well, but I don't bother complaining since I chose to buy it at launch and Nintendo didn't force the shit on me. 

Haix. If a 3DS Lite really were to appear THAT soon though, I'll sell away all the Nintendo products I have and boycott them.


----------



## kthnxshwn (Jan 4, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> This is a clear case of denial - get yourself a Gamecube, buy a few games and then we'll talk whether two sticks are necessary or not. Start with Metroid Prime. I DARE you to finish that game without the stick.
> 
> I'll say it as clearly as day - humans have two thumbs, and that is good enough reason to equip controllers and handhelds with two thumb sticks. Some games require only the shoulder buttons and the sticks to be the played.


Humans also have two feet, why not incorporate that into portable gaming? There's a flaw in your argument. Also, "case of denial" only relates when it deals with personal issues, but I see you're not from America or any of the countries that have familiarized the saying, so I'll let it pass.

Anyways, the second 3DS won't have it. You do not need the second pad on a device, meant to be portable, to only be used for a handfull of titles. Hence why Nintendo released, as Pingouin7 noted, an optional add-on. Again, there is no need to add something to a device, meant to be portable, if it will barely be used.

Also, allow me to get out of your feelings. you seem mildly upset.


----------



## exangel (Jan 4, 2012)

kthnxshwn said:


> *You would play a FPS on a Nintendo console? Sad.* Also, your attempts at insults or passive agression are just as such.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Redefining the rules of a challenge mid-argument so that you don't lose it shows that you're unwilling to concede to a realistic argument. 
Plenty of people really would prefer dedicated dual analog because it feels natural, especially in FPS and any 3D games that could benefit from camera control while moving.




kthnxshwn said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > This is a clear case of denial - get yourself a Gamecube, buy a few games and then we'll talk whether two sticks are necessary or not. Start with Metroid Prime. I DARE you to finish that game without the stick.
> ...


Accusing a foreigner of being unable to truly understand a common English psychiatric term because he isn't American is about the most retarded argument I've ever seen on this forum.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 4, 2012)

kthnxshwn said:


> Humans also have two feet, why not incorporate that into portable gaming? There's a flaw in your argument.


Kinect and Balance Board scream "hi".
EDIT: ...but seeing that those aren't really "portable", I'll just add "any game that requires you to walk around and use the camera". That'd be Invizimals, maybe Face Riders and so on and so forth.



> Also, "case of denial" only relates when it deals with personal issues, but I see you're not from America or any of the countries that have familiarized the saying, so I'll let it pass.


I study English at University, I know what denial is, thank you very much. Your definition is very narrow, I assure you that it's much broader.



> Also, allow me to get out of your feelings. you seem mildly upset.


Trust me, an Internet argument isn't something that could possibly upset me.

Not that it really matters, but let me explain my point further. YOU may not need/want two analogs on your device, but you're a single person among the crowd. Some people like using the touchscreen/WiiMote, others like to use twin analog sticks - that's a fact and you have to accept that.


----------



## kthnxshwn (Jan 4, 2012)

exangel said:


> kthnxshwn said:
> 
> 
> > *You would play a FPS on a Nintendo console? Sad.* Also, your attempts at insults or passive agression are just as such.
> ...


That wasn't an argument - that was an observation. he clearly used it wrong, it was addressed, and that was pretty much the end of it.

Anyways, I wasn't redefining rules. It was part of the entire point. You want to add a second analog stick to a device that would be used for one or two games. Not even to say that the console would be new and we're speculation future titles - you want this on an already created device with games already in development. If you think the new revision will have a second analog, go ahead and think that. Matter of fact, if it does, I'll buy you one.


----------



## kthnxshwn (Jan 4, 2012)

---


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Jan 4, 2012)

I love my 3Ds and am fine with the one circle pad, as for people who said they are waiting for a price drop. You may see it in like a year.
Generally the 3Ds doesn't need to be made any thinner as it's the same width as the Ds Lite, I really can't think of anything that needs to be improved.
Better movie functionality?
Better Freeware?


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 4, 2012)

kthnxshwn said:


> That wasn't an argument - that was an observation. he clearly used it wrong, it was addressed, and that was pretty much the end of it.






> *Denial *(also called abnegation) is a defense mechanism postulated by Sigmund Freud, in which a person is faced with a fact that is too uncomfortable to accept and rejects it instead, insisting that it is not true despite what may be overwhelming evidence.



Let's talk more about denial after you analyze some Freudian psychology studies.


----------



## kthnxshwn (Jan 4, 2012)

What fact are you talking about? You're assumption that a 3DS revision will need two analog sticks or that past games needed it? Because those are opinions.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 4, 2012)

kthnxshwn said:


> What fact are you talking about? You're assumption that a 3DS revision will need two analog sticks or that past games needed it? Because those are opinions.


Now you're just grasping at straws, seriously. Provided the next 3DS revision will have a changed shape, it would require a new Circle Pad accessory for it. Ergo, the new revision is *likely *to incorporate the stick natively, because there is no point in making two revisions of the exact same add-on. *Likely *being the keyword.

Past games on the Gamecube needed two sticks, on the Wii it was a comfortable option for some, but nevertheless, both sticks *were *used in compatible games.


----------



## exangel (Jan 4, 2012)

kthnxshwn said:


> That wasn't an argument - that was an observation. he clearly used it wrong, it was addressed, and that was pretty much the end of it.


An ignorant observation, it was; addressing it in order to make his statement appear as if it was incorrect usage is indeed part of your argument (the stance that he's wrong..?).  Making an observation about someone who opposes you being foreign to a term that isn't by ANY means restricted to the US, or English for that matter; Freud who really developed the idea was Austrian and spoke German (was not especially fluent in English).



kthnxshwn said:


> Anyways, I wasn't redefining rules. It was part of the entire point. You want to add a second analog stick to a device that would be used for one or two games. Not even to say that the console would be new and we're speculation future titles - you want this on an already created device with games already in development. If you think the new revision will have a second analog, go ahead and think that. Matter of fact, if it does, I'll buy you one.


I have no information on whether or not a second analog stick will be incorporated, but I do quite like the feature where it exists in other platforms.  I do own 2 3DS consoles already and I won't hold you to your last word, but I really do hope that such a feature becomes the standard because the only reason to really choose a 3DS over DS as a mobile platform for me at this time is 3D games.  And using shoulder buttons or gyro to manipulate camera is way more annoying and less intuitive to me than RAnalog.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Jan 4, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> kthnxshwn said:
> 
> 
> > What fact are you talking about? You're assumption that a 3DS revision will need two analog sticks or that past games needed it? Because those are opinions.
> ...


Thankyou. Finally someone understands, you don't have to be smart to put two and two together guys.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 4, 2012)

Now to see if they try to squeeze in that second analog stick with the inevitable redesign.


----------



## frogboy (Jan 4, 2012)

kthnxshwn said:


> You would play a FPS on a Nintendo console? Sad.


I'd rather not buy another console JUST to play FPS games. I'll use what I have, thank you very much. By the way, I'm a very happy person.


kthnxshwn said:


> Also, your attempts at insults or passive agression are just as such.


Troll bait isn't necessary.

I think the 3DS control layout is perfect the way it is. Give it a longer battery life, maybe better cameras, and I'm hooked.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Jan 4, 2012)

frogboy said:


> kthnxshwn said:
> 
> 
> > You would play a FPS on a Nintendo console? Sad.
> ...



No, the 3DS control layout is not perfect.  Have you tried playing a real platformer on a 3DS?  Something like Megaman Zero?  It does not work very well with the circlepad, and the D-pad is uncomfortable to use on that. 

The topic title should be changed to MAY be made.  This isn't even a rumor, just some magazine saying they *might* make one to boost sales.  And seeing how sales are doing just fine, and releasing a new one with the community already iffy as it is would be stupid.  And I'm vaguely certain Nintendo knows that.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 4, 2012)

Gahars said:


> Now to see if they try to squeeze in that second analog stick with the inevitable redesign.









Can I be a designer for Nintendo now?


----------



## frogboy (Jan 4, 2012)

alunral said:


> No, the 3DS control layout is not perfect.  Have you tried playing a real platformer on a 3DS?  Something like Megaman Zero?  It does not work very well with the circlepad, and the D-pad is uncomfortable to use on that.


Funny you should ask, yes, I HAVE played Megaman Zero on the 3DS. I'm doing quite well. Still though, my statement that I felt that the 3DS control layout was perfect was only *my opinion*. Everyone is entitled to theirs.


----------



## gamefan5 (Jan 4, 2012)

kthnxshwn said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > You're not going to wriggle out of this one - changing camera angles is just as good of a "use" as any other. The classic controller isn't used just for WiiWare or Virtual Console - there are genuine Wii games compatible with it that utilize both sticks. As for the Gamecube, games for it used two sticks natively, and not always for camera management.
> ...


FPS games.
1 player mode in SSBM just to name a few.
I even bet a few wii games uses the C- stick other than camera management.
Tbh, I'm not even surprised the next 3DS will come with the second circle pad. Obvious move to make.
Off-topic: This is the most hilarious thread I've read for a while.


----------



## Coto (Jan 4, 2012)

Geez and I just got a 3DS yesterday...

I love the system, even if I completely disliked it from the beginning, and if a N3DSL may be underway, make sure you Nintendo ppl improve the build quality, see, ie NDS Lite hinges problem.

A hardware redesign could mean lower costs, but please don't offer higher CPU speeds as there are a lot of people who bought the system thinking the performance would be faster than DS(i), focus on improving the firmware on the current hardware, please.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Jan 4, 2012)

Oh yes, an afterthought, you guys are kind of forgetting that there is virtually no difference besides design and backlight on the NDS and the NDSL.  Sony tried doing better hardware already, look how far that went.  Nintendo isn't about to fragment the game sales.  The DSi tried that, and failed miserably.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 4, 2012)

Coto said:


> Geez and I just got a 3DS yesterday...
> 
> I love the system, even if I completely disliked it from the beginning, and if a N3DSL may be underway, make sure you Nintendo ppl improve the build quality, see, ie NDS Lite hinges problem.
> 
> A hardware redesign could mean lower costs, but please don't offer higher CPU speeds as there are a lot of people who bought the system thinking the performance would be faster than DS(i), focus on improving the firmware on the current hardware, please.



Introducing a new hardware setup would require a whole new development process with having backwards compatibility for the DS, DSi and 3DS Original in mind, making another DS-Mode, DSi-Mode, 3DS-Classic-Mode clusterf*ck. It's impossible so early in the handheld's lifespan.


----------



## clonesniper666 (Jan 4, 2012)

About the second circle pad being implemented into a redeisgn, couldn't Nintendo just design the new revision around the circle pad and ensure it works with it instead of attaching it to the actual system, since then Nintendo would get the money from the revision and the circle pad. Assuming the circle pad would be sold by itself for $15-$20 of course. Just my thought on the matter.


----------



## rehevkor (Jan 4, 2012)

One thought, if they're going to fit the 2nd circle pad into a redesign, where will they fit those extra triggers?


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 4, 2012)

rehevkor said:


> One thought, if they're going to fit the 2nd circle pad into a redesign, where will they fit those extra triggers?


Where the normal triggers are right now? It's not like the overall thickness changes when the pad is attached - they can use the same "layout" they used on the circlepad.


----------



## chris888222 (Jan 4, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> rehevkor said:
> 
> 
> > One thought, if they're going to fit the 2nd circle pad into a redesign, where will they fit those extra triggers?
> ...


But if really there were a 'lite', I wonder how it's going to fit. Just thoughts.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 4, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > rehevkor said:
> ...


I just told you how. The general thickness between the 3DS and the Lite wouldn't have to be any different - the change could be made in the weight of the unit, its battery capacity and "in the size compared to the 3DS+CirclePad combo", since introducing it natively would make the console much smaller for people who actually want the second thumb stick.

It doesn't even have to be called Lite, hell, I think 3DSi would be just fine. Better yet, *3DS²* - sounds awesome.


----------



## frogboy (Jan 4, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> *3DS²*


= 9DS?


----------



## 1234turtles (Jan 4, 2012)

if this is true, is anybody really suprised.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 4, 2012)

frogboy said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > *3DS²*
> ...


I see what you did thar. I still think the logo would be cool enough.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 4, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> It doesn't even have to be called Lite, hell, I think 3DSi would be just fine. Better yet, *3DS²* - sounds awesome.



I'm not sure that will be a good idea. There's already some confusion in consumers over the 3DS - many assumed that this was simply another version of the DS. Adding a 2 at the end might heighten the confusion a bit ("Wait, they made a brand new system already?).

Adding "Lite", while admittedly not very creative, better distinguishes the 3DS from its predecessor. For Nintendo, that's going to be the logical choice.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 4, 2012)

Gahars said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > It doesn't even have to be called Lite, hell, I think 3DSi would be just fine. Better yet, *3DS²* - sounds awesome.
> ...


That's not "2", that's "square". I suppose you're right... but still like my version better. X3


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 5, 2012)

SamAsh07 said:


> I hope it's true, I guess it's time my DS family of 4 got a 5th member.
> 
> *DS Collector*


Except the 3ds isn't part of the DS family nor is the psv part of the psp family.

Anyway, when one comes ( I bet it will be bigger) it needs to be call the 3ds+.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 5, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> SamAsh07 said:
> 
> 
> > I hope it's true, I guess it's time my DS family of 4 got a 5th member.
> ...



I wouldn't say that. It's like saying Gameboy Advance wasn't a part of the Gameboy Family. The Gameboy name was trashed, the DS name is now applied (due to dual screens) and it is still applied to the 3*DS *(3rd entry in the DS tree). The PS Vita is in the PSP family because it's a PlayStation (PS) and it's Portable. The Vita can be considered a subtitle in my opinion, everybody knows it's PSP2.


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 5, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> I wouldn't say that. It's like saying Gameboy Advance wasn't a part of the Gameboy Family. The Gameboy name was trashed, the DS name is now applied (due to dual screens) and it is still applied to the 3*DS *(3rd entry in the DS tree). The PS Vita is in the PSP family because it's a PlayStation (PS) and it's Portable. The Vita can be considered a subtitle in my opinion, everybody knows it's PSP2.


I'm not going to "discuss" more about that. 
-Never mind, keeping to what I said.

Anyway, why can't people just use the touchscreen? It would basically do the same thing and since it the 2nd screen, you fingers wouldn't be in the way.



soulx said:


> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> > Anyway, why can't people just use the touchscreen? It would basically do the same thing and since it the 2nd screen, you fingers wouldn't be in the way.
> ...


Say what now?


Zantigo said:


> Why the fuck does everyone seem to want duel sticks when the second stick will basically do everything the touch screen. I'm left handed and even I think its stupid to add one when most games will use it for cammera controls and aimming (which IMO is better for aimming) other then that I think they should add the battery life and speed.
> 
> But its not coming anytime before, late next year (at the earliest)


This, although I don't think it stupid, I just feel the touchscreen should be enough.

and


insidexdeath said:


> Although the PSP managed to play Monster Hunter well without any second analog stick.


This.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 5, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't say that. It's like saying Gameboy Advance wasn't a part of the Gameboy Family. The Gameboy name was trashed, the DS name is now applied (due to dual screens) and it is still applied to the 3*DS *(3rd entry in the DS tree). The PS Vita is in the PSP family because it's a PlayStation (PS) and it's Portable. The Vita can be considered a subtitle in my opinion, everybody knows it's PSP2.
> ...


Have you seen the demonstration of MH3 on the 3DS without the CirclePad? I honestly believe that the angle is specifically designed so that you *break your thumb* as you play.

Touchscreens are perfect for using menu's, assigning items in inventories, using crosshairs but definatelly not controlling the camera when you have to use both triggers and the analog stick at the same time.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 5, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> Anyway, why can't people just use the touchscreen? It would basically do the same thing and since it the 2nd screen, you fingers wouldn't be in the way.


I didn't know you could use the circle pad, touchscreen, L/R buttons, and face buttons all at the same time.


----------



## The Milkman (Jan 5, 2012)

Why the fuck does everyone seem to want duel sticks when the second stick will basically do everything the touch screen. I'm left handed and even I think its stupid to add one when most games will use it for cammera controls and aimming (which IMO the touchscreen is better for aimming) other then that I think they should add the battery life and speed.

But its not coming anytime before, late next year (at the earliest)


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 5, 2012)

insidexdeath said:


> Although the PSP managed to play Monster Hunter well without any second analog stick.
> 
> I still think there will be no second circle pad in the next redesign or even the one after.


I play MH games on my PSP and I believe that the camera system is as awkward as it could possibly be and a second analog WOULD benefit it, hence my approach.


----------



## insidexdeath (Jan 5, 2012)

Although the PSP managed to play Monster Hunter well without any second analog stick.

I still think there will be no second circle pad in the next redesign or even the one after.


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 5, 2012)

soulx said:


> *snip
> 
> 
> insidexdeath said:
> ...


Assuming those games are unplayable without the second analong + the extra buttons? Adding the extra buttons will force people who want a 3ds with better battery + any other changes, but not the extra buttons/the second analog. Same case with the 3ds: many people are happy without the second analog/extra buttons, but people who aren't can just buy the sliderpad addon. I was playing MH3's demo on my little bro's Japanese 3ds, and I was alright without the sliderpad. I would definitely be upset if nintendo adds an L2/R2 trigger (that'd be _really_ uncomfortable).

I don't see how it isn't plausible for a new sliderpad each time a revision is released (assuming that the bottom portion's form factor of the revision changes, which might not even happen; also assuming there's going to be a revision). People will have an option of either using the extra buttons, or stick with the native controls. Not everybody will be happy with an over-sized handheld with an uncomfortable button layout.

Since the 3ds is already slim and small enough (it's just about the size of a ds lite), there probably won't be a smaller 3ds like what happened because the ds phat was bulky and big. Since it won't get any smaller, the only way is to make it larger or keep the same size. If it's the same size, It'd be easier to keep the same form factor to keep the compatibility to the circle pad.

Some people are happy/don't care about the 3ds' current battery life; those that aren't can easily buy and replace the current battery to a new/better one, instead of paying way more to buy a whole new 3ds revision, just to have a better battery life.




Foxi4 said:


> *snip
> Have you seen the demonstration of MH3 on the 3DS without the CirclePad? I honestly believe that the angle is specifically designed so that you *break your thumb* as you play.
> 
> Touchscreens are perfect for using menu's, assigning items in inventories, using crosshairs but definatelly not controlling the camera when you have to use both triggers and the analog stick at the same time.


Nope, I've played the demo for it on my little bro's Japanese 3ds, and I was fine without the circle pad.

I know I'm on the losing side, but I just wanted to argue with Foxi once. Now, Foxi I'd be grateful if you can settle a convincing argument against my points. Do you accept my challenge?


----------



## insidexdeath (Jan 5, 2012)

Weird. The only game I faced such problem would be shooters. I managed to play Monster Hunter without any problem. It's a matter of different taste in gameplay, so I guess we may differ in opinions about gameplay and such.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 5, 2012)

insidexdeath said:


> Weird. The only game I faced such problem would be shooters. I managed to play Monster Hunter without any problem. It's a matter of different taste in gameplay, so I guess we may differ in opinions about gameplay and such.


I'm not saying the game is bad, I love it to bits. I'm saying that it would be much more natural to me to have character controls on one side, camera controls on the other and attack/use buttons directly above the camera controls - that's the layout most gamers are used to, really. The layout of most of today's game pads?

Each button layout has to evolve at one point - if we didn't embrace changes that are supposed to make our lives easier, we'd still be in the D-Pad + Start + Select + A + B days.


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 5, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> s4mid4re said:
> 
> 
> > I know I'm on the losing side, but I just wanted to argue with Foxi once. Now, Foxi I'd be grateful if you can settle a convincing argument against my points. Do you accept my challenge?
> ...


Aw man, I have a very bad habit of arguing discussing over internet, and I love doing it. D: (which should be pretty eminent to some who've argued with me). You've been a great arguer, but I was either uninterested to most subjects you argued about or ended up on the same side as you. /:

It's really no fun if the adversary can't come up with a good argument. Somebody else up to find some flaws on my argument?


----------



## insidexdeath (Jan 5, 2012)

S4mid, could you kindly explain how the controls are?


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jan 5, 2012)

NatureMade said:


> *Facepalm* I'm gonna go ahead and assume it's false. Nintendo said they would not be pushing a new iteration anytime soon...



Closer to the end of the year they might. Still though, I am perfectly happy with the current design, though the 3 buttons along the middle and the A, B, X and Y buttons are all terrible, I don't like squeaky buttons and ones that require too much force to press because the actual button itself is half the size of the covered surface area (Start, Select and Home buttons). Plus with the Nyko Power Pack, it makes the system itself feel more well balanced in adult hands because it's thicker.


----------



## frogboy (Jan 5, 2012)

s4mid4re said:


> It's really no fun if the adversary can't come up with a good argument.


One word*: kthnxshwn

* username


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 5, 2012)

s4mid4re said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > s4mid4re said:
> ...


There you go, I updated my post in my spare time. I told you I'd be back, I was just busy.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jan 5, 2012)

kthnxshwn said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > You're not going to wriggle out of this one - changing camera angles is just as good of a &quot;use&quot; as any other. The classic controller isn't used just for WiiWare or Virtual Console - there are genuine Wii games compatible with it that utilize both sticks. As for the Gamecube, games for it used two sticks natively, and not always for camera management.
> ...


You try playing The Wind Waker without using the C-stick.


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 5, 2012)

insidexdeath said:


> S4mid, could you kindly explain how the controls are?


Alright np:
Left analog: movement
d-pad: maneuvering camera
A: nothing while not holding weapon; attack while holding weapon
B: duck while not holding weapon; dodge while holding weapon
X: activates weapon while not holding weapon; combo attack while holding weapon
Y: uses item while not holding weapon; deactivates weapon if you're holding your weapon
L: toggles item select (regardless of holding weapon or not; moves item left/right with Y/A buttons)
R: guard (I think this varies by the equipped weapon?)
Start/Select: both brings up a menu with various option
Around the right/middle portion of the screen, there's a d-pad on the touchscreen (it's larger than the physical d-pad), which can also be used for maneuvering camera
On the left of the touchscreen d-pad, there's a mini map.
Under the touch d-pad, there's an inaccessible button with a '?'
Under the mini map, there's a button to bring up a 'item pouch' (アイテムポーチ) menu, which shows items you have on the touch screen.


----------



## insidexdeath (Jan 5, 2012)

That's actually fine. I don't see the reason to complain over such controls unless you're really picky.


----------



## insidexdeath (Jan 5, 2012)

soulx said:


> insidexdeath said:
> 
> 
> > That's actually fine. I don't see the reason to complain over such controls unless you're really picky.
> ...



Played the PSP and the Wii version.

Also, just because I'm fine with the controls doesn't mean I never played it.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 5, 2012)

insidexdeath said:


> That's actually fine. I don't see the reason to complain over such controls unless you're really picky.


Clearly, you have never played a Monster Hunter game.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 5, 2012)

insidexdeath said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > insidexdeath said:
> ...


It kind of does considering that the second analog stick is pretty much de-facto mandatory but okay.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 5, 2012)

insidexdeath said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > insidexdeath said:
> ...


Really? You didn't find it uncomfortable to use the D-Pad, which was *directly above the analog stick*, to rotate the camera while a *big-ass dinosaur* was chasing you with the clear intention to *bite your face off?* You **actually** enjoyed letting go of your* only lifeline*, the *"run the f*ck away when you're low on HP"* *leaver *or using* the other hand* to control the camera as you escape?

On the Wii? Fair play - both with the Classic Controller and the WiiMote the game was quite pleasant - the analogue was used to run around, the D-Pad *in the other hand* to change cameras. That gave you a chance. On the PSP sometimes the crude controlls spelled *a death sentence* not because *"j00 n00b"*, but because *"bad design"*. Hell, using the bloody TRIGGERS would be more sensible for a simple left-right cam rotation.


----------



## insidexdeath (Jan 5, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> insidexdeath said:
> 
> 
> > soulx said:
> ...



I'm probably used to it, but I managed to enjoy the PSP version no problemo.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 5, 2012)

Oh, I enjoyed the PSP version. To bits. I am just aware of its flaws and I believe I know how to "improve" it, hence I voice out my opinion.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Jan 5, 2012)

Thinner? And no mention of a 2nd Analog Stick? I doubt it's true :/


----------



## frogboy (Jan 5, 2012)

I'd absolutely HATE if they made it thinner. There's no possible way you could play it for long periods of time without getting hand cramps...


----------



## Yuan (Jan 5, 2012)

Second Circle Pad please?


----------



## BlueStar (Jan 5, 2012)

Imagine a more accurate title would be

GUESS - Nintendo might be working on a 3DS Lite


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 5, 2012)

frogboy said:


> I'd absolutely HATE if they made it thinner. There's no possible way you could play it for long periods of time without getting hand cramps...


I too think that the "DS Lite" thickness is just about perfect, and it's even more comfortable to use when you have a flip case to add those few milimeters. I wouldn't want it any thinner.


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 5, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Wait... what? The revision I had in mind would have improved battery life and hinges anyways, why are we mixing the buttons into it now? They're just the cherry on the cake.


I originally quoted soulx, not you. Read soulx's post and it'll clear it up.



> And as this discussion proves - many aren't and are still waiting for a revision that will have those included.


Many, not all. There's no way a company can grasp every audience, but adding buttons (thus adding bulk) will certainly not accommodate certain audiences with small hands.



> They can't. They're waiting for the next revision that has better battery life. Plus, the add-on is immensly IMPRACTICAL. It adds weight to the console due to separate batteries, it covers the cartridge slot, it makes reaching the function buttons harder etc. etc. plus, for some it's just not aesthetically pleasing.


The criticism towards the sliderpad is a mere opinion of yours; there's no guarantee that a revision with added buttons will accomodate your hands. Also, there's no way to tell that a revision with more buttons won't add bulk/weight (which will probably happen, if a bigger battery is also added). As for battery, you can replace it manually, instead of paying more to buy a whole new handheld, no?



> Good for you. I played MH for quite some time now and I know for a fact that it would play better with two analog sticks. Why? Because I connected my PSP to a monitor and played with an XBox 360 pad. It was... immensly comfortable to map the D-Pad on the second stick.


 Assuming everybody else in the world has had that experience?



> Why? They can just as well add small protrusions like most contemporary pads have to accomodate the extra space necessary to include them. It's not rocket science and would make holding the console even more comfortable than it already is.


Take a look at your ps3 or xbox controller (or any controller that has an L2/R2). Do you see how much space they are capable of taking?



> It's plausible, it's also pretty silly. The bottom part is likely to change. What about a possible 3DS XL? It's not going to fit into the slot even if you use butter and a crowbar. Think ahead, you already need a CirclePad Classic, CirclePad Lite and CirclePad XL.


How is it likely? They could keep the same form-factor to still be compatible to the same sliderpad--it's also easier than making a new form-factor on each revision (think: the psp2000 and 3000 have the same form-factor, thus can use the same accessories [every single one of them]).



> It's infinitelly better to have that choice without having to carry around extra hardware and having to remove your console each time you want to switch cartridges. That, plus "no battery attachment when CirclePad is connected = shorter battery life and no way of extending it.


Again, that's an opinion; I believe the current 3ds (with no sliderpad or revision) is better suited for me.




> How is it uncomfortable? It perfectly mirrors the layout from the Gamecube controller, which felt like it was sculped for your hands. Check out the mock-up I made a few pages earlier, grab your 3DS, put your thumbs where the "buttons" would be and tell me honest to god it wouldn't be "just right".


It'll most likely add bulk, which'll make it uncomfortable enough.



> Smaller? Maybe not. Lighter, with better battery life and prefferably one you don't have to put into an attrocious add-on, making it look like Franken3DS to use extra buttons? We can only hope.


Are you hoping that they'll be able to keep the same size, while making it lighter, putting a better battery and adding extra buttons? 



> By defying rules of geometry? You can't fit "bigger" into "smaller", no matter what you do.


I don't get your point. /:



> They probably have external battery attachments or hardly ever play "outside", where using a charger is not an option. This is a portable, remember?


I mean, the people who don't use any external battery, but are fine with 3~4 hrs of gameplay. Also, that "outside" part sounds very insulting. 



> ...and they have to forget about the CirclePad then because the external batteries are usually attached to the back of the console and the internal ones are usually s*it.


Nintendo can release better internal batteries instead of releasing a revision with a better battery.

Also, the battery for psp 1000 (1800 mAh, iirc, but the 2200 mAh also fits inside the battery cover) is better than the psp 3000's battery (1200 mAh), but as a result, the psp-1000 is bulkier. Nothing will change: a 3ds with a better battery will become bulkier. Great if they can fit a better battery without adding bulk, but it's very unlikely.



> That explains why DS Lite, DSi and DSi XL sold better then cure for cancer.


That holds true, but I've been buying newer batteries  for the phat, instead of buying any of the phat's successors. /:


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jan 5, 2012)

s4mid4re said:


> Again, that's an opinion; I believe the current 3ds (with no sliderpad or revision) is better suited for me.


But a revision hasn't been released yet, so you cannot compare.


----------



## Kiaku (Jan 5, 2012)

Doubt it. The 3DS sales are currently over PSVita's, and over 4 million systems were just sold, so I don't think a remodeled 3DS is going to come out yet. Besides, 3DS owners would be pissed off, including the 3rd party accessory creators, and Nintendo would not want to lose valuable customers (based on the fact that the Ambassador Program exists).


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 5, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> s4mid4re said:
> 
> 
> > Again, that's an opinion; I believe the current 3ds (with no sliderpad or revision) is better suited for me.
> ...


True, but how can anybody arguing for a pro-revision-with-extra-buttons say the same? I'm just saying that it's fine as it is.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 5, 2012)

Kiaku said:


> Doubt it. The 3DS sales are currently over PSVita's, and over 4 million systems were just sold, so I don't think a remodeled 3DS is going to come out yet. Besides, 3DS owners would be pissed off, including the 3rd party accessory creators, and Nintendo would not want to lose valuable customers (based on the fact that the Ambassador Program exists).


There is a difference between "working on" and "releasing". It takes "quite a while" to release new hardware - new PCB's have to be designed, new ideas have to be discussed, new technologies have to be reviewed. Certain parts need to be miniaturized, certain parts can be replaced, certain buttons can be placed elsewhere. Altogether the process takes at least 2 years, and with the WiiU on their hands, maybe it'll be even 3. In all factuality though, I do believe that a redesign is being worked on as we speak. Nintendo ALWAYS has hands full of work to do when it comes to their consoles - the DS family was exceptionally extensive when it comes to revisions, some of which never fully spread their wings, while the Wii had "more add-on's then it's worth". They be cookin' something.

As far as S4mid4re's response is concerned, I can understand his point of view and I will reply to it tomorrow, now it's about time to head to bed for me (3am) so there.


----------



## Rasas (Jan 5, 2012)

Nintendo usually makes a revision for portables every 2 years as of late and even then it will most likely hit Japan first. I really do hope they improve the battery life and add a second circle pad. If the new revisions have this I will get the 3DS revision as soon as it is released like some gamers are hoping and waiting for.


----------



## chris888222 (Jan 5, 2012)

Don't flame me but I don't see the fuss in this article simply because it's just speculation with no solid evidence. It's not a rumor at all.


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Jan 5, 2012)

Probably BS. I doubt any revision of the 3DS will come out except maybe an XL model.


----------



## YayMii (Jan 5, 2012)

...this is completely speculation. Nintendo already stated that the 3DS is as thin as they're going to get. If anything, they're going to make the 3DS bigger, or at least improve the build (kinda like what the PSP revisions did). Personally, I'm hoping for the 2nd Circle Pad.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 5, 2012)

What a joke. I hope this doesn't happen. 3DS doesn't need a redesign at all, especially not yet.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jan 5, 2012)

Personally, I don't see the point in being angry at Nintendo for making a revision.
Unless a revision is going to prevent me from playing games somehow, I won't care about it.


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Jan 5, 2012)

I thought Ninty specifically stated that they were never going to redesign the 3DS... That's why I already bought one instead of waiting D: I hope they don't redesign it and I'm stuck with the old version.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jan 5, 2012)

Next thing we know, the existing 3DS would have a hardware version capable of handling stuff that has been added to the new revision.
Example: Using Flashme to access higher brightness screens on a DS Phat.


----------



## YayMii (Jan 5, 2012)

Bobbyloujo said:


> I thought Ninty specifically stated that they were never going to redesign the 3DS... That's why I already bought one instead of waiting D: I hope they don't redesign it and I'm stuck with the old version.


They never said that. They just said they weren't making a smaller 3DS.


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 5, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> Personally, I don't see the point in being angry at Nintendo for making a revision.
> Unless a revision is going to prevent me from playing games somehow, I won't care about it.


yes, why would anyone be angry at nintendo paying $250 to beta test the 3DS for them


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 5, 2012)

Joe88 said:


> Pingouin7 said:
> 
> 
> > Personally, I don't see the point in being angry at Nintendo for making a revision.
> ...



They have no right to be angry. Nintendo didn't hold a gun to their head and say "hey, you bought our shit before, you buy this one now or we'll blow your frickin brains out." No. It was the consumers choice to choke up $250.00. Nobody to blame but themselves.


----------



## frogboy (Jan 5, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Joe88 said:
> 
> 
> > Pingouin7 said:
> ...


Very true, and some people didn't have the patience to wait for a new revision of the 3DS either...


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jan 5, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> > Now to see if they try to squeeze in that second analog stick with the inevitable redesign.
> ...



Not until you figure out how to add back in everything that was placed in that spot within the unit. It's not empty right there.

The only way I can see them incorporating the CPP into the next revision is if they made it thicker, which is opposite to what this rumor suggests. Nintendo already made it clear that they crammed the current technology *inside* the unit with no room to spare. The circle pad itself takes the entire depth of the unit, and that's not something that can be easily changed to take up less space. Then you've got the extra shoulder buttons, which also require the unit to be thicker as well for the correct placement.

Take into consideration that it isn't just about having the options, but having them with a general comfort for the audience. Have to imagine the average hand with average fingers using the device with such extras. Take a look at a PS3, X360, etc. controller, and notice the design of them, allowing the palm of your hands to close around the sides to give it a little grip. That is one of the benefits not widely told, but widely used. The CPP has that (to an extent) plus it thickens the holding area so it can feel more like a controller.

I'm not saying that there won't be a future revision that incoporates the CPP. I'm only saying that it's just not possible if Nintendo's plan is to make the device *thinner*. Even if they kept it the same size, it is still unlikely to have the additions at this time, as the main portions of the addon are moving parts, which can't really be shrunk (and for the most part, shouldn't be shrunk where the physical contact with them is). Let's not forget the tech of batteries has reached its peak, meaning the only way to increase capacity is the increase the size of the battery, which will dig into any space freed up by the redesign.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jan 5, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Joe88 said:
> 
> 
> > Pingouin7 said:
> ...


Couldn't agree more.
Besides, Nintendo gave those early adopters 10 free GBA games and 10 free NES games.
And those aren't shovelware either. They actually are good, mostly first-party titles.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 5, 2012)

DiscostewSM said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Gahars said:
> ...



Have you seen any smartphones recently? Or MacBook Air's? Or other thin laptops? Or maybe tablets? All of those have "stronger" hardware and somehow are thinner than the 3DS. Nintendo did nothing to miniaturize the design, the fact they told you they did doesn't mean that any reaserch was done in that area. They just designed a case that'd be pleasant enough to hold and THEN placed the guts in it. True story.


----------



## beta4attack (Jan 5, 2012)

NOOOOOOO!!!! MY WORST NIGHTMARE!!!!!

I don't want this to happen, I clearly bought the 3DS knowing that there will be no 3DS redesigns for a while, I will be so angry and disappointed if that happened that soon. (Plus my dad will go and tell me: "Told you so!")


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 5, 2012)

It's not like it really matters. If the only differences would be battery life and size (as much as I'd want the CirclePad included, it's probably just a dream...) then I don't see WHY one would want to upgrade other than Collectioner's Value of the item, and even that can actually "wait" until the console's cheaper.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jan 5, 2012)

beta4attack said:


> NOOOOOOO!!!! MY WORST NIGHTMARE!!!!!
> 
> I don't want this to happen, I clearly bought the 3DS knowing that there will be no 3DS redesigns for a while, I will be so angry and disappointed if that happened that soon. (Plus my dad will go and tell me: &quot;Told you so!&quot


The fact your dad would tell you "Told you so!" should be enough of a hint for you.
If anything, you should be angry at yourself.


----------



## DarkLG (Jan 6, 2012)

Guys do know theirs a difference between smaller and lighter lol .


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 6, 2012)

DarkLG said:


> Guys do know theirs a difference between smaller and lighter lol .


Perhaps you should compare the DS Fat and DS Lite, check their dimensions and re-examine what you just said. Things don't magically lose weight, something has to be shrunk first.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jan 6, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> DarkLG said:
> 
> 
> > Guys do know theirs a difference between smaller and lighter lol .
> ...


That is, unless another material is used.
But I strongly doubt they'd use a different material for a 3DS revision.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 6, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > DarkLG said:
> ...


Material like what? Pixie dust plates? Unobtanium?

We have some plastic, we have two screens that will be relatively the same size, the battery, the PCB and the electric components that have to stay more or less the same as far as their properties are concerned. Obviously "large" components on the PCB need to be replaced with smaller, lighter ones, automatically making the console ever so slightly thinner.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 6, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > DarkLG said:
> ...



I wouldn't mind the material they used for the Crimson Red DS and the blue one. Got that material feels fucking amazing.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jan 6, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Pingouin7 said:
> 
> 
> > Foxi4 said:
> ...


Doubt they used another material besides plastic.


----------



## YayMii (Jan 6, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> > Pingouin7 said:
> ...


I think he means the textured plastic they used in the Crimson and Cobalt DSes rather than the glossy smooth plastic they used on the other DSes. But that has nothing to do with size or weight.


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 6, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> It's not like it really matters. If the only differences would be battery life and size (as much as I'd want the CirclePad included, it's probably just a dream...) then I don't see WHY one would want to upgrade other than Collectioner's Value of the item, and even that can actually "wait" until the console's cheaper.


I don't really care about any hardware modification. All I want is that region lock to be removed, although it can (hopefully) be bypassed with a softmod or by a firmware update (we can at least dream that nintendo will listen to us ).


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jan 6, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> DiscostewSM said:
> 
> 
> > Foxi4 said:
> ...



Buttons/keys don't need a lot of depth, and neither do touch screens, both of which are shown in dissected 3DS screen shots. But, those smartphones, macbook airs, laptops, and tablets don't have the one thing that requires depth. The circle pad, which is far more *mechanical* than buttons/keys and touch screens because it has to have room for movement, not just on the outside but inside as well for reading that movement accurately.

Stronger and thinner as those may be, those cases are invalid. Only a thinner device *USING a similar technology ot the circle pad* is the only valid point that can be made right now, and right now, not one has been pointed out.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 6, 2012)

DiscostewSM said:


> Stronger and thinner as those may be, those cases are invalid. Only a thinner device *USING a similar technology ot the circle pad* is the only valid point that can be made right now, and right now, not one has been pointed out.


JXD S7100






MOPS Shadow







The rumoured "thicknes" of the 3DS analog slider







It's not that thick, mister. It'll fit.


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 6, 2012)

Wouldn't that be the case of making the circle pads smaller? Also they look like the psp analog sticks and at times, it made me feel that it could break at
any moment unlike the 3ds circle pad.

Also, it looks like the movement range of those analog sticks doesn't seem relatively large.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 6, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> Wouldn't that be the case of making the circle pads smaller? Also they look like the psp analog sticks and at times, it made me feel that it could break at
> any moment unlike the 3ds circle pad.
> 
> Also, it looks like the movement range of those analog sticks doesn't seem relatively large.


You're missing the point. Point being that "it is so possible to add another circle pad into the current 3DS design". The only thing that's actually "there" (on the mock-up) is the power button and its connectors. You can easily move that to the side or onto the side of the console itself.

As for the shoulder buttons, I think I already explained that. All it needs is two protrusion, akin to the ones we see on convetional gaming pads. It will give the designers necessary space to place more shoulder buttons and at the same time will make the rectangular shape more comfortable to hold.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jan 6, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> > Wouldn't that be the case of making the circle pads smaller? Also they look like the psp analog sticks and at times, it made me feel that it could break at
> ...



Understand, you just said *mock-up*, which only takes into account what is seen from the outside, completely ignoring what's underneath.



Spoiler









The right side is actually the left side of the unit, holding the space where the circle pad goes along with its accompanied d-pad interface. On the left side of the picture, you've got the 4-button interface, and a whole slew of circuitry right under where the *empty* space is. The middle looks rather empty, but all the circuitry is on the underside, like the CPU and such, because the touchscreen is placed on top of this particular area.



Now, as far as the thickness of the circlepad, while you have shown examples of devices that are thin, their *thickness* actually *matches* the 3DS's own thickness. Both the JXD s7100 and the MOPS Shadow T800 are roughly 12mm thick, while the 3DS is 21mm thick *while closed*, which includes the top portion with the 3D screen. You say the circle pad is not that thick showing *only* the circle pad component with nothing to compare it to, but the guts show a different story.



Spoiler


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 6, 2012)

You just posted pictures of a motherboard that clearly has plenty of space left on it and could easily be made more compact and you still insist on telling me that there's no space there for another analog. C'mon man, are we arguing for the sake of arguing? What's a few capacitors and resistors in the corner, they *can* be moved somewhere else on the board. We live in an age of multi-layered PCB's - components can be moved wherever a designer wants nowadays.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jan 6, 2012)

Pardon me, but are you completely ignorant to what you see from the pictures? There is *no room*. Multi-layered PCB allows to attach components on either side, but like I said in my last post, the *empty space* shown is filled by other things, like the touch screen. The reason being that any components attached ot the motherboard have to protrude out form it. The first picture of the group of 3 shows empty space on the left side, because that is where the battery lies (as shown by the metal layer on the part folding out). Nothing can protrude from that spot because the battery compartment is flush with the board.


----------



## AceWarhead (Jan 6, 2012)

Wow, They really did cram everything into the 3DS. It doesn't even have space leftover to sneeze in.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 6, 2012)

DiscostewSM said:


> Pardon me, but are you completely ignorant to what you see from the pictures? There is *no room*.


Have a look at an iPhone PCB, acually, have a look at any smartphone PCB and then re-evaluate your opinion as to whether or not you can put components directly under batteries/screens.

For now, let's just agree to disagree. You see  no space at all, I see a basically empty rear side of the PCB that could be occupied by the chips to cut out that 1 square centimeter of space.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jan 6, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> For now, let's just agree to disagree.



I'll agree to that.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 6, 2012)

AceWarhead said:


> Wow, They really did cram everything into the 3DS. It doesn't even have space leftover to sneeze in.



Well, it wouldn't really make good business sense to develop a handheld with extraneous space. They kinda have to shoot for efficiency.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 6, 2012)

Gahars said:


> AceWarhead said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, They really did cram everything into the 3DS. It doesn't even have space leftover to sneeze in.
> ...


...but Nintendo has reasons to have free space in their console... a pile of reasons.






Legit Source


----------

